# A quick (foreign) supermarket question...



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Does anyone happen to know what food/drink prices are like in:

A/ Slovenia
B/ Croatia

We are currently in Germany where many decent wines are available at reasonable prices from the usual suspects Lidl/ALdi/Netto and whilst I happen to know there are Lidls in Slovenia (and Austria on the way through) I was wondering whether or not to 'stock up' before we get to Croatia and find out that wine is fifteen euros a bottle  :lol: 

Many thanks
'Thirsty and tight'


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.lidl.si/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_si
Have a look on there website.
Dave p


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I did Dave - but I don't need a welding set or a picnic table :lol: :lol: 

I'll have a more patient look at their offers 

Ta = Paul


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

We went to Istria in the van about 5 years ago and it was an interesting experience.
We stayed for a while just outside Pula at Stoja Camping which was a lovely location but not really our sort of place as they have space for 9,000 campers !! That is number of people rather than camping units.

But don't let that put you off too much as we were there in June and it was only 10% full and we were able to have a pitch right on the water side.There is a bus stop into the town right outside the camp.

With regards to provisions we were really very disappointed in what was on offer in fresh meat and fruit and veg.

In fact talking to locals they had trips to Trieste and Slovenia to stock up on food.

We were delighted when we were back in Slovenia,which is a most beautiful country of lakes and forests,to be able to fill a trolley at Aldi (it has a different name but is definitely Aldi) with fresh food,priced in euros,for the next leg of our trip.
So my advice would be get your wine before you go as well.
If you click on the links from the shops brochure you will see wine at €2.59

Have fun,
Helen


----------

